# It IS getting better



## specialplace (Aug 18, 2012)

Just wanted to check in. I joined in August when my husband of almost 20 years left me and our son. I thought that I would cry every day forever, but I'm not. We basically have NC now except for issues related to our child and that was a tough process for me. I wanted to be the one to reach out to him all of the time, just to hear his voice and remain in contact with him, but it truly is too hard. If he was being mean, I hated it. If he was being nice, I hated it. I cry a lot less now. I did have a pretty bad crying spell two nights ago in bed. I panic and think that I will be alone forever. I truly can't ever imagine having another serious relationship with someone again. I trusted my H completely not to hurt me like this and he gave me the ILYBINILWY speech. Just wanted to say that things, while not great, are getting better. <3


----------



## lostinspaces (Oct 22, 2012)

specialplace said:


> Just wanted to check in. I joined in August when my husband of almost 20 years left me and our son. I thought that I would cry every day forever, but I'm not. We basically have NC now except for issues related to our child and that was a tough process for me. I wanted to be the one to reach out to him all of the time, just to hear his voice and remain in contact with him, but it truly is too hard. If he was being mean, I hated it. If he was being nice, I hated it. I cry a lot less now. I did have a pretty bad crying spell two nights ago in bed. I panic and think that I will be alone forever. I truly can't ever imagine having another serious relationship with someone again. I trusted my H completely not to hurt me like this and he gave me the ILYBINILWY speech. Just wanted to say that things, while not great, are getting better. <3


 It is good to hear from someone on the recovery side. I hate that you are going through this but appreciate the update! I am 2 weeks out today from finding out about my wife's affair and your insight helps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm glad to hear you're doing better. 20 years, and back in august... My pain feels like it'll be longer than that before I start to heal. I'm doing ok on some days, but then I seriously start to think about how life's going to be for my 3 yr old daughter... then I break. 36 yro man and I bawl like a kiddie that lost his dog. It's horrible. 

Keep your head up and try to think, every morning, of how much progress you're making. It seems to help me a bit but it comes in very little steps for me. SUPER little steps. I'm JUST NOW able to stop breaking in front of my wife. Now I think I can start showing her the new me (wasn't really an issue of our D in process but I wasn't a great husband) I just hope I have enough time to convince her to stay. We have to move shortly, and most likely be going our separate ways. 

I truly hope your pain eases as much as possible as soon as possible. I can't imaging 20 years and having this. I don't know if you're a christian person but try getting back into church. If you have a good one. 

Take care and I hope everything works out in your favor.


----------

